# Probleme de mot de passe



## ricky_hic (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un mac powerbook G4. Avant hier, j'ai eu un problème de mot passe. Le mot de passe habituellement utilisé n'était pas reconnu. Après plusieurs tentatives, j'ai utilisé le CD Utilitaire de l'OS X tiger afin de changer de passe... sans succès.

J'ai rallumé mon portable qui ne reconnaît aucun mot de passe, y compris le nouveau mot de passe. Après trois tentatives, le message normal suivant apparaît sur l'écran :

"Type the master password to reset this user's password and to unlock FileVault. Master Password hint : ..."

D'avance, je vous remercie pour votre aide que vous pourrez m'apporter


Sylvain


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2011)

Tu as utilisé FileVault ! 
Aïe ! Normalement il est impossible (enfin, pas tout à fait si tu dispose d'un pote à la NSA) de récupérer ces données qui sont chiffrées :mouais:


----------



## anneee (7 Février 2011)

As-tu essayé en considérant ton clavier comme qwerty?


----------

